# Avoid questions about hook-ups



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

Our lovely forum had a problem the other day. One of our members received a PM asking to get hooked up with some herb or something. 
Avoid these PM's do not reply to them and mention something to one of the mods or Admin. Just forward the PM if you are concerned about it. Do not accept anything or offer anything ever. You never know who is on the other end. Just be smart and safe.
Always be weary of anyone asking for or selling clones, seeds, or herb. Esp. if you have never had contact with them before. Keep your personal information safe.
Just a heads up.  

note: This forum is for Cultivation and marijuana conversations. Not for Hookups.


----------



## Hick (May 17, 2006)

This includes the _solicitation_ of clones, seed or herb. This is a "discussion" _only_ forum.


----------

